# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du lịch singapore tiết kiệm

## suffers95

Chào các bạn
Hiện tại mình thấy có nhiều bài chia sẻ về kinh nghiệm đi du lịch ở  singapore rồi, mình xin chia sẻ 1 số kinh nghiệm của bản thân cho các  bạn tham khảo!
Nếu các bạn muốn tiết kiệm chi phí, các bạn có thể đi các hãng hàng  không giá rẻ như vietjet, mình thấy vietjet hay có những chương trình  khuyến mãi lắm. Qua tới bên sing các bạn cứ đi xe điện ở sân bay, lấy  bản đồ ở đó, tới khách sạn của các bạn! Xe ở đó dễ đi lắm. Nhớ mua 1 cái  thẻ ezlink và nạp vào, tùy theo số ngày ở của bạn bạn nạp bao nhiêu,  tiết kiệm rất nhiều so với đi taxi!
Khách sạn thì các bạn nên đăng kí trước, lúc kiểm soát ở sân bay bên  sing, các bạn nên đưa cho họ xem nơi các bạn ở thì sẽ dễ dàng hơn. Khách  sạn các bạn có thể tìm trên mạng như booking, agoda......nếu bạn muốn  tiết kiệm có thể tìm các motel hoặc hostel. các dạng này như ở kí túc  xá, ở giường tầng,.... nhưng rất ok!
Ăn uống các bạn có thể ăn tại Trung tâm ẩm thực Maxwell số 1 phố  Kadayanallur! hoặc Chinatown Complex Food Court,rất nhiều đồ ăn vặt, đồ  ăn đường phố đặc trưng của Singapore mà không phải lo về giá cả.
Tham quan, có rất nhiều điểm tham quan nổi tiếng ở Singapore như Zoo,  Sentosa, Night safari, Gardens, Nhà hát sầu riêng, tượng sư tử, khách  sạn marina sand bay...... nhiều lắm, các bạn có thể tìm xem thông tin về  các nơi này! Mình từng đi Zoo, SEA aqua ở sentosa, USS, Gardens và  tượng sư tử! Nếu các bạn tiết kiệm mình khuyên các bạn nên mua vé tham  quan các nơi trên ở những đại lý du lịch, có ở VN và sing, họ sẽ bán rẻ  hơn giá tại cổng! Lúc trước mình mua ở 1 đại lý bên sing, tên là BOBO  eshop, mình tiết kiệm dc kha khá, tầm 10-20%, mình có liên hệ trước với  họ, họ nói mình mua online hay đến shop mua, mình nói đến shop, mình nói  luôn với họ những loại vé và số lượng mình cần, họ gửi địa chỉ và bản  đồ, lúc đến mua thì họ giao vé và có còn chỉ dẫn mình cách đi, tham  quan....các bạn có thể mua trực tiếp hoặc đến shop, bạn mình chỉ mình  cái code TV201 họ giao vé free về khách sạn luôn! ko thôi mua trên 10 vé  mới free các bạn có thể mail hoặc fb cho họ! https://www.facebook.com/boboeshopSG hoặc boboeshopSG@gmail.com
Mong mọi người xem có gì hay chia sẻ cho mình với!

----------

